
Coding Is for Everyone–As Long as You Speak English - iffyuva
https://www.wired.com/story/coding-is-for-everyoneas-long-as-you-speak-english/
======
_the_inflator
Imagine you would have to learn 10+ languages just in order to build a simple
HTML site.

English and JavaScript is all it takes to come around. Imagine that!

